# zerknülltes Papier



## Finnish Dynamite (20. Juli 2003)

:sad: Hallo mitanand,
ich suche, wenn möglich ein deutsches Tutorial, wie ich zerknülltes Papier erstellen kann ? Weiß da jemand ein gutes.?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (20. Juli 2003)

Bastelstunde:
Papier zerknittern, auf den Scanner pappen und einscannen.
Einfach, schnell und direkt.
(manchmal ist die Lösung einfacher als man glaubt)


----------



## shadow-claw (20. Juli 2003)

nur blöd, wenn man keinen Scanner hat, so wie ich


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Juli 2003)

Wie wärs denn damit? 

hier 

Und um das noch schicker zu machen, kannst Du das ja dann in Photoshop
weiter bearbeiten.


----------



## Finnish Dynamite (21. Juli 2003)

*Schon nicht schlecht*

Der Link zu dem Hintergrund ist schon nicht schlecht, aaaber, ich möchte den Hintergrund natürlich auch beschriften, und die Schrift soll dann natürlich auch so zerknüllt rauskommen. Und da ich nicht jedes Mal ein zerknülltes Papier mit Text einscannen will, wüßte ich schon gern, wie man so was in Photoshop bewerkstelligen kann. ?


----------



## derGugi (21. Juli 2003)

hallo!
nimm mal diesen Hintergrund und speichere ihn als ps datei(vielleicht ein bisschen Gauscher Weichzeichner anwenden). öffne das Bild und erstelle eine Schrift darauf. Danach wendest du den Filter Verzerrungsfilter->Versetzen an und wählst die PSD-Datei aus. Stelle den Modus auf ineinanderkopieren. Vielleicht musst du die Textebene duplizieren, damit die Schrift kräftiger wird. So sollte sich die Schrift dem Papier anpassen.


----------



## Leola13 (21. Juli 2003)

Hai,

nimm den zerknüllten Hintergrund und versuch mal dies Tut :

http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/displace6.html 

evtl. Alternative für den Hintergrund :

Bei deviantart.com gibts/gabs brushes um Löcher, verbrannte Ecken und Knicke zu erstellen. Den genauen Link hab ich leider nicht mehr.

Ciao


----------

